# Aristocraft Dash-9 w/100ft coal train - Norfolk Southern



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

This weekend we had unusually warm temperatures today up to about 60 degrees which gave a great chance to get my newly converted (to MTH DCS Protosound 2) Dash-9s out on the track.  (NS#5 is waiting for a DCS board)


After putting in so much time and effort to get something setup and running it's always gratifying to finally see the result.  


Not easy to get this all in one photo.  lol










































www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Dash-9_NS_010608_1024_0025.JPG


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Dash-9_NS_010608_1024_0029.JPG


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Dash-9_NS_010608_1024_0046.JPG


One funny outtake was where I caused a car to derail because I stopped the train too fast for a video.  I put the pusher in reverse to back part of the train up then forgot to change the direction back to forward.   I started the train running and didn't realize till I saw the headlight was out on the pusher that it was still in reverse. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif So, the four lead engines were pulling the full train plus the pusher (which was trying to go backwards) up my main grade around the track at the selected speed I had dialed in with no problem.   


Videos to be posted soon.


Raymond


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

What happened to all the snow????


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive--not just the layout, which is superb in its own right--but the photography itself--that night photo.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray's videos are always excellent. I have a ncie little collection here. I particualrly like the one with the Doobie Brothers soundtrack.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 01/06/2008 7:57 PM


Very impressive--not just the layout, which is superb in its own right--but the photography itself--that night photo. 



Ron, totally agree.  The long, black coal trains at Raymond's are awsome. just awesome.   I've had the pleasure of visiting his layout and the dark recesses of his basement.  The secret things happening there can only be apprecitated in person..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive raymond....


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/06/2008 7:57 PM
What happened to all the snow????


*******************



That Conair hairdryer I used was pretty darn effective after all.     LOL  seriously, it reached 60 degrees two days in a row here.  


Thanks guys. 


Ok here are some of the videos processed so far. 


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_9_2100kbs.wmv- 36mb   


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_9_1000kbs.wmv - 18mb  


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_9_150kbs.wmv - 3mb  


   


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_10_2100kbs.wmv  - 36mb  


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_10_1000kbs.wmv - 18mb  


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_10_150kbs.wmv  - 3mb          


  


 


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_11_2100kbs.wmv  - 34mb  


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_11_1000kbs.wmv - 16mb  


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_11_150kbs.wmv  - 3mb     




 



I was very very pleased with how well they ran and sounded.   You can literally feel the vibration in the ground when the engines pass.  One other thing that's impressive to me is that even though they are model trains, there are some serious forces, power and weight involved in a consist like this.  So you really are seeing a miniature (although BIG miniature)  replication of the real thing. 


It all makes for an experience that you can only get in LARGESCALE. 


Still working on videos.  More to come soon.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Final videos:


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_12_2100kbs.wmv - 41mb


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_12_1000kbs.wmv - 20mb


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_12_150kbs.wmv - 3mb


 


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_13_2100kbs.wmv  - 16mb


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_13_1000kbs.wmv  - 8mb


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_13_150kbs.wmv  - 1mb


 


Here is a video that demos the incredible slow speed control this system has.  It also shows the speed and precision of how the engines respond when given a command.  The first part of the video shows it crawling at 1 SMPH going up my steepest grade.


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_2100kbs.wmv  - 56mb


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_1000kbs.wmv  - 27mb


www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_150kbs.wmv  - 4mb


 


One other thing I forgot to mention was, that consist at it's max only pulled about 3-4 amps max.  The DCS control boards do an excellent job of limiting power consumption.


Hope everyone enjoys.  


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more photos posted on my website:  http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern.htm


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!


Absolutely fantastic..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just viewed the latest videooooooooos................    Just awesome, Raymond.  Just awesome.


----------

